# Fuji Sportif



## Roadbike808 (11 mo ago)

I'm looking to get a Fuji Sportif road bike. I believe it comes with a 50/34 chainring and a 11-34T cassette. I also believe it's a 8 speed bike.

Does anyone know what economical changes can be made to this model to provide an easier hill climb? I was told the derailleur it comes with can only support a 34T cog so the simplest change will be to change the chainring.

Does anyone know what size chainring would work?

Lastly, if anyone have information on this bike on how good/bad it is, please share.

I'm not a hardcore rider. I do about 20 miles 2 times a week but the hills are killing me.

Thank you


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

34/34 is about as low as you can go without changing either the rear deraileur or the crank. Your options would be a triple in front or a mountain derailuer & cassette in back, either would probably require replacing the shifter for that component. My recommendation would be go to a triple crank, I have similar on a gravel bike that I just added a friction down tube shifter to control the triple. You have a good bike shop nearby?


----------

